# Drunken Chicken



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Akorn got some fire today for some chicken. I did three. Did one in Badia Complete Seasoning and two with salt and pepper. Waitin on familty to arrive, then I will post a plated pic.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sweet. the very best way to do chicken. did you brine them? i can't see all of your post because of the darn advertisement is blocking it on the right side.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

smooth move said:


> sweet. the very best way to do chicken. did you brine them? i can't see all of your post because of the darn advertisement is blocking it on the right side.


I did not brine. PM sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Time to eat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love me some grilled chicken and turkey!!! Looks good as usual brother!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good looking eats right their!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I re-fired the ole Akorn and did Boston Butts over night. Was good!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

What is that sauce you have there on the pulled pork sandwiches???
Looks tangy!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

It is a mustard based sauce. I don't always sauce my BBQ but I love mustard based sauces So I added it to the sandwiches.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Dang'it man, ya driving me crazy!
I must burn some animal flesh over hot coals this weekend.


----------

